# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  حالة الطرق في المملكة

## الحصن نيوز

قال المكتب الاعلامي في مديرية الامن العام  ان كافة الطرق بالمملكة سالكة باستثناء طريق وداي عربة مغلق  والطريق الصحراوي سالك بصعوبة و تم قطع طريق الجفر  باير و طريق تل حسان رويشد بسبب الغبار الكثيف  .


تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

